# Spannungsschwankungen am Aufstellungsort



## Blacky70 (11 März 2011)

Mojn Jungs,

ich hatte letztens eine Anlage nach China geliefert. Nun stellte sich beim Aufstellen der Anlage heraus, das die Versorgungsspannung stark schwankt (bis zu 30V). Daher fliegen ab und an mal Motorschutzschalter raus, da die Motore höheren Strom ziehen. Nun sagte der Kunde mir, bei der nächsten Anlage soll ich doch größere Motorschutzschalter einbauen. Ich meine die kann ich mir dann fast ganz schenken, da der Motor ja nur noch indirekt geschützt ist (der MS würde ja erst bei einem wesentlich höheren Strom auslösen als der Motor abkann). Wollte mal wissen, wie ihr so was handhabt, oder ob dies bei euch auch schon mal vorkommt. Da wir Anlagen für die Lebensmittelherstellung bauen, liegen die schon mal weit in der Pampa und nicht in der Nähe von Großstädten.

Gruß


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 März 2011)

Hallo,
wieviel Prozent wären denn deine 30 V (ich war noch nie in China und kenne da das Bordnetz nicht) ?
Wenn das bis max. 10% ist dann würde ich mir da wegen der Motoren nicht so die Sorgen machen - das sind schließlich auch keine Präzisions-Bauteile.
Ansonsten den Antrieb vielleicht etwas großzügiger auslegen oder mit Fremdlüftern arbeiten.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Blacky70 (11 März 2011)

Tja die 30V beziehen sich auf 230 V. Das ist ja das blöde. Und das mit der Auslegeung ist ja OK, nur der Motorschutz sollte ja zum Motor passen. Wollte eigentlich nur mal kurz so rumfragen wie die anderen Weltenbummler hier mit solchen Gegebenheiten umgehen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 März 2011)

Wie wäre es wenn du die Motorschutzschalter in Zukunft durch Neozed ersetzt und beim Motor den Thermofühler auswertest. 

Wie sieht den das mit anderen Bauteilen in deiner Anlage aus ? Gibt das keine Probleme mit den Spannungsschwankungen ?


----------



## Boxy (13 März 2011)

Na ja, 230V +/- 10% ...

Sind da auch noch Trafos drinnen.
Wir hatten Teils noch Trafos dazwischen, weils öfters Probleme wegen N gab ... Da könnte man dann mit der Tolernaz spielen.


----------



## Blacky70 (13 März 2011)

Tja Neozed bzw. NH wäre ne alternative, nur Ersatzsicherungen sind nicht vor Ort zu bekommen. Die haben da schon eine NH auseinandergeschraubt und den durchgebrannten Draht erneuert - echt Klasse. Na ja was solls. Kunde bekommt sein Wunsch erfüllt und den Rest mal sehen. Dank erst mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## -V- (13 März 2011)

Blacky70 schrieb:


> Tja Neozed bzw. NH wäre ne alternative, nur Ersatzsicherungen sind nicht vor Ort zu bekommen. Die haben da schon eine NH auseinandergeschraubt und den durchgebrannten Draht erneuert - echt Klasse. Na ja was solls. Kunde bekommt sein Wunsch erfüllt und den Rest mal sehen. Dank erst mal für eure Antworten.



Du könntest ja wie vom Kunden gefordert die größeren Motorschutzschalter einsetzen und Motoren mit Thermofühler verwenden.


----------

